# Wie stoppe ich die MySQL Instanz?



## freiermarc (24. März 2005)

Wie stoppe ich die MYSQL instanz?

 Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2005)

Entweder hat Deine Distribution ein Script, oder Du machst es einfach auf die harte Tour mit *killall mysqld*


----------



## freiermarc (24. März 2005)

ich will es starten und stoppen können geht das?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. März 2005)

Naja, mit killall kannst Du es nur abschiessen.
Wenn es bei Deiner Distribution dabei war sollte es ein Script zum Starten und Stoppen geben.
Ansonsten waere es sinnvoll eins zu schreiben.


----------



## monsterPS (25. März 2005)

kannst auch "kill -HUP mysqld" benutzen...
 der befehl stoppt und startet dann mysqld neu


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. März 2005)

Entweder über das bereits erwähnte Start/Stop Script ODER
man schaut sich einfach mal die Dokumentation an, wenn man schon mit MySQL arbeiten möchte....

 

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/automatic-start.html


----------

